# Most popular scent?



## Lynnz (Nov 26, 2009)

I made up a big batch of a L'Occtaine dupe of Honey for a christmas order and anyone and everyone that smells it wants it. Three logs later I now have enough for my christmas order. A good friend that I gave some to said it was creating a problem with her water consumption cause she cannot resist washing twice nowadays LOL.
Whats really popular with others at the moment?


----------



## honor435 (Nov 27, 2009)

i like that scent also, orange chili pepper(millcreek) has been popular, also omh always, lovespell, pearberry, mulberry, wreath.


----------



## mom2tyler (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Lyn,

Do you mind me asking where you found that honey dupe?
Thanks


----------



## honor435 (Nov 30, 2009)

elements bath and body has a nice one.


----------



## mom2tyler (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Honor. I have never ordered from them but will try. I have tried some of BC's...their lavender and almond stick pretty good. I have not found my honey yet, though!!
Thanks again


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is found at Elements and is very nice


----------



## mom2tyler (Dec 1, 2009)

I had not heard of Elements but I made an order today. I love L'Occitane products but they are so $$$$$so hopefully this will work!
I ordered the lavender one, too - the one she suggests adding to the honey. 
A girl can never have too many FOs!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 1, 2009)

I really think you will be delighted with it..............People that I have given the soap to just rave over it. Was the lavender you got the Manuka and lavender body wrap? I use this one as well and love it. Lavender is not one of my fav scents but I find the honey content smooths is out nicely and the fragrance behaves nicely in CP.
In my last order I got a lovely sample of sparkling green tea which I have just put into soywax and looks like I will have to order a pound next time, it is really nice. Elements post specials so make sure you join their list to recieve the newsletters with discounts...............Every bit helps


----------



## mom2tyler (Dec 3, 2009)

I got my Elements order in today and OOB the honey and manuska lavender smell great! The honey is INCREDIBLE- can't wait to soap!!! Thank you ladies for the suggestion!


----------



## pops1 (Dec 4, 2009)

My Grandaughter and her teen friends all still love Pink Sugar and anything with a citrus tone.
My son and his friends around the 30ish age bracket are all wanting Turkish Hazelnut Cafe except l add extra coffee to it because it tends to lose the coffee smell when soaped also Peppercorn is another one going well.
My daughter and her friends 40ish age bracket have all been mad on Lovespell , Manuka Honey and Lavender ,Pearberry and Oatmeal Milk and Honey is still popular.
Finally my Mum and her friends love the Freshly cut roses ,Manuka Honey and Lavender and a new favorite Lily of the Valley .


----------

